# le/un/du travail - article défini / indéfini / partitif



## marikosan

Cher membres,
En lisant les articles dans les journaux, je rencontres l'usage contradictoire, il me semble: comment expliquer l'utilisation suivante?

le produit du travail

(le produit du travail architectural)


mais

les modalités de travail, 
(les modalités de travail des architectes)?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## sxb85

Eh bien, aussi curieux que cela puisse paraître, ce n'est pas contradictoire.

Le produit du travail prend travail dans le sens "résultat d'une action". Dans ce sens, on dit "le produit de le travail", "de le" se transformant en "du".

Les modalités de travail prend travail dans le sens de travailler, comme "Le travail c'est la santé". En tant que tel, il n'y a pas besoin d'article défini, donc "de" est correct.
Autre exemple : les heures de travail.

Un exemple au féminin : l'heure de prise du médicament, mais l'oubli de la prise du médicament (encore la distinction action/résultat).


----------



## geostan

Je crois que dans le premier exemple _travail_ fonctionne comme nom spécifique. Dans le deuxième exemple, "de travail" fonctionne plutôt comme adjectif.

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

sxb85 said:


> Les modalités de travail prend travail dans le sens de travailler, comme "Le travail c'est la santé". En tant que tel, il n'y a pas besoin d'article défini, donc "de" est correct.


J'ai des contre-exemples : le goût du travail, avoir du travail par-dessus la tête, trouver du travail, la législation du travail…


----------



## sxb85

Quand le maître parle... 

Mais alors pourquoi "les modalités de travail" et "la législation du travail" ??


----------



## Punky Zoé

Cette question est particulièrement agaçante . Je ne vois pas de règle se dessiner et pour ajouter un peu plus à la confusion, on dit "modalités de travail", mais "modalités du travail salarié" .


----------



## geostan

sxb85 said:


> Mais alors pourquoi "les modalités de travail" et "la législation du travail" ??



Ne pourrait-on pas dire "modaliltés du travail, si on voulait dire "de ce travail"?
De même on pourrait dire: les modalités de paiement (si on met l'accent sur modalités) et les modalités du paiement (si on parlait d'un paiement particulier)

En ce qui concerne _avoir du travail_ et _trouver du travail_, ce ne sont pas des contre-exemples pusiqu'il s'agit là de l'article partitif.

N'est-ce pas?


----------



## sxb85

geostan said:


> Ne pourrait-on pas dire "modaliltés du travail, si on voulait dire "de ce travail"?



C'est pour ça que je pensais à une sorte de reste de supin... Pour moi "modalité de travail" utilise une substantivation du verbe travailler, alors que "modalités du travail" = "modalité de le travail", où travail est un nom commun.
Dans le cas du travail salarié, il n'y a pas de verbe "travailler salarié", donc on part du travail et non du verbe.

Il semblerait alors que l'on définisse les modalités pour travailler, mais la législation qui convient au travail ?? 

Autre exemple : L'heure du goûter = l'heure qui convient au repas appelé goûter, mais l'heure de goûter = l'heure qui convient à l'action de goûter. Moi je sens un verbe dans le second cas... Pas vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> Cette question est particulièrement agaçante . Je ne vois pas de règle se dessiner


Ah ça ! 



> et pour ajouter un peu plus à la confusion, on dit "modalités de travail", mais "modalités du travail salarié" .


Cela s'explique assez facilement. Parce que dans le 2e cas _travail_ est « explicité » (il a _salarié_ comme complément), ce n'est plus du travail au sens général, mais _*le* travail salarié_. Il est donc naturel de dire _modalités du _[= de le] _travail salarié_…


----------



## anhuishshdd

Bonjour! et Bonne fête!
Je me trompe de ce mot "travail". Je croyais que "travail " est un mot comtable, mais j'ai vu la phrase "Il a du travail" "Il cherche du travail" dans un manuel du français. Donc, on dit "J'ai un travail" "J'ai un boulot", ou bien "J'ai du travail" "J'ai du boulot"?
Merci à l'avance!


----------



## tilt

On peut dire les deux !


----------



## Micia93

Je ressens "j'ai un travail" plus valorisant, effectivement, ce peut être un travail qui te correspond, ou qui est un "vrai" travail, à plein temps ...
"j'ai du travail" peut être n'importe quoi : garder des gosses de 8 à 10, puis du ménage de 2 à 4 ....


----------



## Schimili

Avoir "un travail", c'est avoir un emploi.
Avoir du travail, c'est de l'activité, "du pain sur la planche".
Un artisan sans clients a un travail, mais peu de travail...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis entièrement de l'avis de Schimili; le sens n'est pas le même:_

avoir un travail_ = avoir un emploi_
avoir du travail_ = avoir une tâche en particulier


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Et bien moi, je suis plutôt de l'avis de Micia.

Avoir un travail c'est ne pas avoir un emploi trop précaire, quelque chose qui permet d'en vivre.

Avoir du travail, dit qu'on a une occupation professionnelle, que l'on n'est pas inoccupé, et on entend en creux (de manière implicite) qu'on alterne les périodes travaillées et les périodes non travaillées.

Je l'entends un peu différemment de avoir du travail (à faire), qui veut plutôt dire avoir de l'activité.


----------



## anhuishshdd

tilt said:


> On peut dire les deux !



Merci! Il exist des nuances entre les deux, vous avez dit, "Il y a cependant une nuance de sense", mais pourquoi vous l'avez supprimé?


----------



## Schimili

La distinction de Punky Zoé est plus subtile, mais pas très différente de la mienne.
Dans les 2 compréhensions, on retrouve bien dans "avoir un travail" une notion de permanence (je suis salarié, j'ai un travail) et dans "avoir ou pas du (de) travail" une notion d'activité, plus ou moins continue (je suis traducteur "de métier" et j'ai des contrats... ou pas).


----------



## anhuishshdd

Micia93 said:


> Je ressens "j'ai un travail" plus valorisant, effectivement, ce peut être un travail qui te correspond, ou qui est un "vrai" travail, à plein temps ...
> "j'ai du travail" peut être n'importe quoi : garder des gosses de 8 à 10, puis du ménage de 2 à 4 ....



Merci Micia! "Un vrai travail à plein temps", c'est à dire c'est qch pour gagner la vie? un carière? Ou bien ce n'est qu'un travail pour tout ce moment, par exemple, j'ai un travail à faire, c'est de traduire un article (mais mon métier, ce n'est peut-être pas un traducteur)?


----------



## tilt

Un travail à plein temps, c'est un travail qui occupe toute la durée légale du travail (35 h/semaine en France.)



anhuishshdd said:


> Merci! Il exist des nuances entre les deux,  vous avez dit, "Il y a cependant une nuance de sense", mais pourquoi  vous l'avez supprimé?


Je voulais expliquer la nuance décrite par les autres, mais comme elle ne me semblait pas si marquée que ça, j'ai préféré m'abstenir.


----------



## anhuishshdd

Je comprends mieux avec "avoir du travail" maintenant, c'est-à-dire j'ai de l'activité à faire, quoiqu'il soit des choses concernant mon métier.
Mais, avoir "un travail", c'est avoir un emploi, ou pas? Parce que "je suis salarié, j'ai un travail", il a deux sens: un travail comme artiste par exemple, ou un travail  pour répondre à l'argent qu'on lui a payé?


----------



## Chimel

_Avoir un travail_ est clair. _Avoir du travail_ peut avoir un double sens, selon le contexte:

- "Je te laisse, j'ai du travail": c'est clairement le sens d'une activité à faire (rémunérée ou non), indiqué par Schmili et Maître Capello.

- "Et votre fils, il a du travail?" Ici, on désigne du travail rémunéré, mais la question est posée de manière plus large qu'avec "il a un travail" = un emploi. C'est une activité professionnelle, mais qui n'est pas nécessairement stable, régulière et durable, comme l'ont dit Micia et Punky Zoé. En fait, on veut dire "il n'est pas au chômage?"...


----------



## hosseinTB

bnjr

*je cherche du travail.

*c'est un article partitif? pourquoi et quelle est la justification?

cette question m'a longtemps occupé l'esprit...


----------



## Libitina

Je crois que l'on utilise l'article partitif dans ce cas parce que le travail est une notion abstraite.  C'est la même chose qu'avec "Il a du talent.", n'est-ce pas?  J'espère que ma réponse est correcte.


----------



## fabiotel

Je suis d'accord.Tu ne cherches pas tout le travail disponible à ce monde, tu en cherches, donc une quantité; ne sois pas égoiste, laisses-en aux autres!Du moins, c'est ce que je pense.


----------



## hosseinTB

merci de votre explication. maintenant j'ai compris que le travail c'est une notion abstraite, c'est dans quel sens!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je crois, après mûre réflexion, que le partitif s'explique du fait qu'il s'applique à telle chose de telle *nature* : _du travail, de la peine, des efforts, de la rigolade,_ _du sérieux,_ (c'est) _du gâteau_, (ce n'est pas) _de la tarte, du solide, du toc. _


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

en quel cas est-ce que je dois dire "débordé du travail" et dans lequel "débordé de travail"?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Comtois

Je dirais dans tous les cas _débordé *de *travail_.
Ce que vous voudriez peut-être dire par _débordé *du *travail_ pourrait s'exprimer en disant _débordé *par mon* travail_.


----------



## Bachatamor

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse!

Y a-t-il une explication grammaticale pour l'utilisation de "de"?


----------



## Comtois

S'il y en a une, elle m'échappe a priori.
On parle d'_accident *de *travail_, et d'_accidenté *du *travail_. Il me semble que ce ne sont que des idiosyncrasies du français. Mais peut-être quelqu'un aura-t-il une meilleure explication.


----------



## Marie3933

Oui, il y a une explication grammaticale. Après les adjectifs et participes se construisant avec _de_ (plein de, couvert de...), les articles partitifs (_du, de la_) et l'indéfini pluriel (_des_) s'effacent :

un verre rempli de + de l'eau/du Coca -> un verre rempli d'eau/de Coca
la table est couverte de + des miettes de pain -> couverte de miettes
une rue bordée de + des maisons -> une rue bordée de maisons
je suis débordé de + du travail -> débordé de travail


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Admettons que je veuille remercier qqn d'avoir uplodé un fichier sur le net, il faut que je lui dise : "merci c'est un bon travail" ou "merci c'est du bon travail"

Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

En l'occurrence, _c'est du bon travail_, à moins qu'il ne s'agisse du fichier lui-même, qui pourrait être _un _bon travail.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

dans la phrase qui fait l'objet de ce fil, l'article indéfini qui précède le mot travail, est-il correcte ou faut-il employer le partitif du?


Je cherchais un travail sur internet et j’en ai trouvé un.


Merci d'avance


----------



## janpol

un travail = un emploi. Oui, l'article indéfini est correct.


----------



## OLN

C'est parce que la phrase se termine par "j'en ai trouvé un" que _"_du travail" ne sonne pas bien.

Avec "du travail" : _Je cherchais du travail et j’en ai trouvé_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela ne me choquerait pas :

_Je cherchais *du* travail et j'en ai trouvé *un*._


----------



## Dave62

Bonjour à tous, 

Une amie qui apprend le français m'a demandé comme choisir entre DU et DE dans le cas énoncé dans le titre :
"Droit DU travail" / "Contrat DE travail"

Je suis français, je sais choisir et pourtant, je ne sais pas clairement énoncer une règle pour expliquer le choix que je fais ici naturellement.

J'ai fait quelques recherches et cela semble être par rapport au genre du mot et aussi sur le fait de pouvoir le quantifier mais je ne suis pas capable d'avoir une règle claire surtout qu'ici le mot "travail" est le même dans cet exemple.

Merci pour votre temps !


----------



## Patatos

DU travail = Général / Pour le travail en général

DE travail = Spécifique / Contrat particulier pour ce travail en particulier

Pour trouver lequel mettre :

Remplacer DU par LE -> Le droit pour le travail
Et DE par CE -> Le contrat pour ce travail


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour !

J'ai une question concernant les deux mots liés avec de.

Je ne peux pas bien comprendre quand on utilise l'article ou pas, voici des cas que j'ai cherchés ci-dessous.

[…]

2. La durée légale du travail : c'était le sujet d'un texte
    La durée légale de travail effectif des salariés à temps complet est fixée à trente-cinq heures par semaine:  c'était une phrase qui ouvre un texte.

Dans ce cas, je ne peux pas comprendre; de ma part, puisque le mot 'travail' en rouge est particulier avec des explications, la construction comme 'la durée légale du travail'  est plutôt correcte.

3. J'ai vu le mot ' le temps de travail'.
  Ici […], je dirais plutôt 'le temps du travail' car le travail signifie le sens général.

Voilà c'est ma question.

J'ai mal à faire lier les deux mot avec de, dois-je omettre l'article ou pas...

Vous pouvez me conseiller quelle règle je dois retenir.

Merci de lire


----------



## atcheque

Voir aussi : 
du / de la / des - préposition, article contracté ?
marché _de_/_du_/_de_s tissu(s)


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour atcheque,

Euh, en fait  , je comprends bien la règle de l'article contracté(du, des, au, aux).

Mais, ce que je ne comprends pas , c'est quand vous utlisez seul 'de' ou avec l'article.

Par exemple, 1. le temps de travail / le code du travail
                       pourquoi le premier, on doit omettre l'article du mot travail 
                                    le deuxième, on écrit de avec le = du

                       dans ce cas, avez-vous des moyens de décider à écrire l'article ou pas?

Quand on doit lier les deux mots, je vois beaucoup de cas comme ci-dessus, 2. La durée de versement des indemnités chômage
                                                                                                                   Dans ce cas, je pourrais écrire la durée du versement des indemnités chômage...
(la durée du travail, la durée de travail, j'ai vu ces cas.)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nathalie Langfrance

Il me semble que je peux répondre à cette question.
De travail - le mot travail devient un adjectif. Du travail - c'est un substantif.
Comparez: Le président de France = Le président français.  Le président de la France = Le président appartient à la France.

Donc, quand le premier mot "Le temps" peut "appartenir" au travail, on emploie DU.
Quand "le travail" caractérise " le temps", on emploie DE.


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour Nathalie Langfrance.

Merci pour vos explications. J'ai pu comprendre un peu mieux.
Mais encore, dans ma question originale, 
La durée legale de travail / la durée légale du travail. Ces deux mots, je n'arrive pas à les comprendre.

Merci de lire !


----------



## Nathalie Langfrance

CHOCOLAT17 said:


> La durée legale de travail / la durée légale du travail. Ces deux mots, je n'arrive pas à les comprendre.


Chocolat17, Ici les deux variantes doivent être correctes.
La durée légale de travail - La durée est comment? c'est un adjectif.
La durée légale du travail - La durée de quoi? C'est un substantif.

Que les locuteurs natifs me corrigent, si je n'ai pas raison. Merci.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour Chocolat, 

*code du travail*

Le travail a son code >>> le code du travail.

Avec _code + X_, la forme avec article est celle que l’on trouve très majoritairement (voir *ici*), il y a cependant quelques exceptions, mais qui ne comportent pas de nuances de sens : on dit le _code *de* commerce_ (et non *du*_ commerce_, en passant cette forme avec article a existé dans le temps), le _code *de* procédure civile_ (et non *de la*_ procédure civile_).

*temps de travail / temps du travail*

Avant de m’attaquer à ce cas, je fais un petit détour vers un exemple que – je crois - tu connais déjà, celui du *sac de dame* vs *le sac de la dame*.

*Le sac de dame*_ est un accessoire indispensable, blablabla._
L’absence d’article devant *dame* fait que* dame* n’est pas actualisé = il n’y a pas de dame dans l’histoire, seulement *un* objet : un sac.
Mais, c’est un sac d’un type particulier, avec des caractéristiques particulières, destiné à un public particulier.
Dans ce cas, *dame* sert juste à caractériser le sac, comme le ferait un adjectif  > _un sac damesque_ (bon, _damesque_ n’existe pas, c’est pour donner l’idée).

*Le sac de la dame*_ est joli._
La présence de l’article devant *dame* fait que *dame* est actualisé = il y a bien une dame dans l’histoire, et *deux* « objets » : un sac + une dame.

Dans ce cas-là, la présence ou l’absence de l’article est déterminante, puisque les syntagmes ont des sens complètement différents et que par conséquent ils ne sont pas substituables.
Avec *temps de travail / temps du travail*, on retrouve cette idée que sans article le N2 a une fonction adjectivale (comme l’a indiqué NathalieLangfrance), alors qu’avec article il est actualisé.

_Temps *de* travail_ = accent mis sur le temps, la durée, la mesure = _temps *travaillé*_ (adjectif)  > *une* notion.
_Temps *du* travail_ = accent mis sur le travail = _le travail et sa durée / le travail dans sa durée_  > *deux* notions.

Mais contrairement au cas du sac, dans celui du temps, il s’agit plus d’une différence dans la façon de présenter les choses qu’une différence de sens. Ainsi, sémantiquement, ces deux syntagmes sont plus ou moins substituables.

Par exemple, trouvé dans cet ouvrage sur la même page à la suite l'une de l'autre :


> Les salariés […] dont la *durée de travail* est égale ou supérieure à seize heures par semaine […].
> Pour les salariés dont la *durée du travail* est inférieure à seize heures par semaine […]
> 
> Guide pratique du droit du travail


En revanche, la syntaxe va parfois éliminer une forme pour une autre (voir notamment *ici* le paragraphe sur chef d’état).
Pour prendre un exemple avec des notions plus concrètes que le temps et le travail, c'est un peu comme dire _J'aime le thé au citron / J'aime le thé citronné ---  Je mange une tartine au beurre - avec du beurre / Je mange une tartine beurrée_, le sens n'est pas fondamentalement différent (en passant en France c'est la tournure _thé au citron_ qui est usitée, mais _tartine beurrée_).

Cette différence, qui correspond plus à une façon de présenter les choses qu’à une différence de sens, on la retrouve avec les codes. Ils sont présentés soit comme une association de *deux notions* : le X qui a son code.
_code du travail,
code de l’urbanisme,
code *du* commerce,_
etc.

Soit comme *une notion* : un code + adjectif.
_code civil,
code pénal,
code commercial / code *de* commerce.
_


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

k@t 
J'ai lu tes explications! Il me semble que j'ai presque(?) compris . Surtout dans ma première question , j'ai trouvé une réponse.
En lisant tes explications, il me reste une question.
Tu as écrit le même mot à une façon différente,
1.L'absence d'article devant dame fait que~
2.La présence de l'article devant dame fait que~
et après
3. La présence et l'absence de l'article

1. Parce que , en réalité, il n'y a pas vraiment de l'article. C'est pour ça que tu n'as pas mis l'article ?
Mais j'ai vu le nom d'un site : omission de l'article.

J'ai mal traduit encore ?!

J'apprécie beaucoup tes efforts pour faire me comprendre.


----------



## k@t

CHOCOLAT17 said:


> 1.L'absence d'article devant dame fait que~


Tu as l’œil ! 
Les deux sont possibles (avec ou sans article) et, en tout cas dans le cas de cette phrase, il  n’y a pas vraiment de nuance de sens.


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Ah d'accord   ! Les deux possibilités 
Merci beaucoup  
Bonne soirée !


----------



## k@t

CHOCOLAT17 said:


> Les deux possibilités


Oui, c’est vraiment un point trèèèès complexe que cette histoire d'article zéro ou pas ! 

D’ailleurs, en y réfléchissant un peu, dans ma phrase, la forme avec article aurait possiblement été plus appropriée (je n’en suis pas complètement certaine).
Celle sans article convenant a priori mieux à des énoncés génériques _: L’absence d’article devant *les* N2 marque en général la non actualisation de ces N2_ ; et celle avec article mieux à des énoncés spécifiques : _L’absence de l’article devant *ce* N2, blablabla_.

Mais, et ça te montre un des aspects de cette complexité, je constate (sans avoir vraiment d’explication pour le moment) qu’autant *absence d’article / absence de l’article* marchent aussi bien l’un que l’autre (avec possiblement la nuance que j’ai indiquée ci-dessus), autant *omission d’article* fonctionne très mal, seule la forme avec l’article *omission de l’article* semble sonner bien à l’oreille, et il se trouve que celle sans article est en effet très peu productive.

Comparer :
_L’*omission* *d’*article _= moins de 10 résultats.
_L’*absence* *d’*article_ = plusieurs centaines.
_L’*omission* *de l’*article _= plusieurs centaines.
_L’*absence* *de l’*article_ = plusieurs centaines.


----------



## Misster

Pourquoi on dit ,, j'ai cherché du travail" si le travail est dénombrable?
Est-ce que l'on ne devrait pas dire: J'ai cherché un travail?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles selon que l'on considère travail comme dénombrable ou pas effectivement.

Avec du travail, je comprends un travail quelconque, cela reste vague.
Avec un travail, je comprends quelque chose de plus précis, d'ailleurs je m'attends à trouver une précision après travail : j'ai cherché un travail intéressant, bien payé,  qui me laisse du temps...

Mais bon, je ne suis pas grammairien et c'est peut-être personnel comme interprétation. Ce qui est sûr c'est que les deux se disent.


----------

